# Time expired on me (what the odds me passing)



## johntom2000 (Feb 26, 2011)

The time ran out on my 3rd try before my 24 refresher on question #99 and failed it by 6 points. Now I got my 24 hr refresher done. I took it again yesterday and time expired at question #103. Can you still pass?


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Feb 26, 2011)

johntom2000 said:


> The time ran out on my 3rd try before my 24 refresher on question #99 and failed it by 6 points. Now I got my 24 hr refresher done. I took it again yesterday and time expired at question #103. Can you still pass?



I think its unlikely. The system waits for you to meet a threshold percentage of correct answers, and then it stops the test. If you run out of time, you probably haven't met the threshold. Let us know if i'm wrong about that.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 26, 2011)

Is this for basic?

Either way I agree with the post above.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 27, 2011)

johntom2000 said:


> The time ran out on my 3rd try before my 24 refresher on question #99 and failed it by 6 points. Now I got my 24 hr refresher done. I took it again yesterday and time expired at question #103. Can you still pass?



Do you read slowly, or are you overthinking things?


----------



## Tommerag (Feb 27, 2011)

Honestly, probably not. As mentioned earlier you need to hit that passing threshold in order for the test to stop. You'll like have to take it again.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 27, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> Do you read slowly, or are you overthinking things?



I second Jimi. Have you always been slow at test taking? I understand wanting to ensure you're reading the questions correctly but at the same time 2+ hours for 100 questions means you are moving way too slowly through the test. 


Someone coding wouldn't appreciate you moving that slowly and providing care....well they wont care but the family will.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 27, 2011)

Maybe u should take the course over. 

I wouldn't be too competent with a provider that failed his test 4 times.

 You want to be the best provider you can be.


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 27, 2011)

you most likely do not know the information and should retake the course, at a different school. I feel that you should get 3 chances only, none of this refresher BS. but hey its only human life. I also am calling BS that your "Missed by 6 points" NREMT does not give out results. I am sorry if i am coming off harsh, but I dont want someone who times out 4 times working on me or my family.

Go back to school, learn what you need to know to be sucessfull not only on the test but on the job. the test is no confusing and they are not trying to trick you. ex, if it asks you which set of vitals are not with in normal ranges, there is only one right answer.


----------



## ArrowGrad02 (Mar 1, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> you most likely do not know the information and should retake the course, at a different school. I feel that you should get 3 chances only, none of this refresher BS. but hey its only human life. I also am calling BS that your "Missed by 6 points" NREMT does not give out results. I am sorry if i am coming off harsh, but I dont want someone who times out 4 times working on me or my family.
> 
> Go back to school, learn what you need to know to be sucessfull not only on the test but on the job. the test is no confusing and they are not trying to trick you. ex, if it asks you which set of vitals are not with in normal ranges, there is only one right answer.



Amen!!


----------



## medic417 (Mar 1, 2011)

So whats the web site say?  By now you should know.


----------



## Hockey (Mar 2, 2011)

medic417 said:


> So whats the web site say?  By now you should know.



Failed.  Commencing EMO behaviors


----------

